# ipod touch sans itunes



## Anthony63 (29 Avril 2010)

salut à tous
est-il possible de faire fonctionner un ipod touch sans passer par Itunes puisque mon pc fonctionne sous Linux open suse et je n'ai pas envie de passer à windows.
le mien est tout neuf,dés que je l'ai branché pour charger la batterie il me demande de me connecter à Itunes alors qu'il existe d'autres sites légaux de téléchargements.
perso je trouve cette pratique proche du racket

merci pour vos réponses


----------



## BigMac50 (29 Avril 2010)

Euh du racket tu y vas un peu fort la rien ne t'empêche d'acheter hors iTunes et d'avoir ta synchro correct


----------



## DarkMoineau (29 Avril 2010)

Sinon Wine et compagnie ne virtualisent pas iTunes?


----------



## Gwen (30 Avril 2010)

Racket?? Pourquoi?

Tu ne lis pas les spécifications demandées lorsque tu achètes un produit?

La gamme iPod et iPhone et bientôt iPad ne sont pas compatibles avec Linux. Tu aurais du lire la boite avant d'acheter, tu es en faut, ne blâme pas les autres pour tes erreurs.

Tu as fait un choix, assume-le. 

Et puis, rien ne t'oblige à acheter avec iTunes ensuite, tu peux passer par d'autres services qui diffusent des MP3 ou des AAC. Mais pour ça, il faudra brancher ton matériel sur un PC équipé de Windows.


----------



## BigMac50 (30 Avril 2010)

Euh tu peux le faire sur mac aussi sans passer par iTunes


----------



## Anthony63 (30 Avril 2010)

il ne s'agit pas de transférer de la musique ou video sur mon ipod mais tout simplement de l'activer.je ne l'ai pas acheté,on me l'a offert et je veux le garder.
je suis depuis 7 ans sous linux,jamais aucun problème ni plantage alors qu'auparavant sous micro$oft je devait formater tout les 6 mois.


----------



## DarkMoineau (30 Avril 2010)

Hey inutile de critiquer Windows ^^

T'es sur un forum Apple donc on a les mêmes points de vue (à peu près ^^)

Mais iTunes n'existe pas encore sur Linux (Canonical chercherait à le virtualiser, ainsi que certaines apps. Windows)

En attendant, utilise Wine ou autre logiciel du même style.


----------



## Anthony63 (1 Mai 2010)

merci pour vos précieux conseils,le problème est résolu je suis allé chez une amie qui a itunes sur son mac et il fonctionne à merveille à présent.
dernier coup de baton pour Apple,pourquoi ne pas avoir mis la fonction appareil photo/video sur le touch alors qu'on en trouve sur les portables les plus basiques.


----------



## DarkMoineau (1 Mai 2010)

Parce que c'est pas un portable? Pour ne pas canibaliser le Nano?

Problèmes de finalisation?

(Il y avait eu beaucoup de rumeur sur un iPod Touch avec caméra)


----------



## Hugualliaz (16 Mai 2010)

Tu sais, vu la qualité des photos sur iphone je pense que ton portable est plus adapté pour les photos. Les photos devraient etre present dans la prochaine génération , si elles ne sont pas dans la dernière ce n'est qu'une ddscision marketing (l'ipod touch était en pleine essort, or une nouveauté tu l'integres pour booster tes ventes)


----------

